# [XEN] DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated

## floc_12

Bonjour,

depuis un emerge world, mon xen ne fonctionne plus :

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/xend restart
> 
>  * Starting Xen control daemon ...
> 
> /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/xen/xend/XendAPI.py:21: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
> ...

 

apparemment, cela viendrait de l'installation de python 2.6.

J'ai pensé que le problème se résoudrait en sélectionnant une ancienne install de python (2.4 par exemple), via les commandes 

 *Quote:*   

> eselect python set 1 et python-updater

 

Mais ca n'a pas marché.

J'ai ensuite recompiler mon noyau (2.6.21-xen), mais même problème.

Par quelle manip mon xen pourrait il refonctionner ? Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de solution sur internet.

Merci

----------

## boozo

'alute

essais en sélectionnant la version 2.5 de python (et vérifie qu'il est bien compilé avec le use "ssl" au passage) puis réemerge les xen-tools et refait un test pour voir si c'est toujours pareil

----------

## floc_12

Salut boozo, et merci de ta réponse.

J'avais essayé python2.5 avec la commande magique (eselect)  mais ca n'avait pas fonctionné.

Je suis finalement repassé en 2.6.20, et je n'ai plus l'erreur. La reinstallation de xen et xen-tool a même reussi  :Smile:  . Il ne me manque plus qu'a reconfigurer xen.

Je ne pourrais pas m'y remettre d'ici Dimanche et Lundi, mais bon ... je regarderai s'il y a effectivement le ssl (de tête, oui, je crois bien).

Par contre, j'ai une question :

2 Noyaux xen sont dispo (2.6.20-xen et 2.6.21-xen). Ca fait un moment que je galère a avoir une machine stable avec mon 2.6.20 (pourtant, j'essaye de bien tout faire ... ).

J'ai vu sur un tuto que le noyau 2.6.27 était beaucoup plus stable avec xen en le "xénifiant" (installation d'un patch). Qu'en pensez vous ? ca vaudrait le coup d'essayer ca ? Et avec quel noyau d'après vous (emerge m'a telecharge le 2.6.31) ?

Merci

----------

## boozo

A vrai dire, je ne sais pas si il reste grand monde ici qui utilise encore xen   :Question: 

Et depuis que kvm est passé par là tout le reste est un peu passé de mode mais sur le site du projet y'a encore de quoi faire pour les noyaux récents mais je ne saurais t'en dire plus quant à la stabilité dsl

----------

